# Now Voyager



## darrylgoblue

Here's a poser for you. I just watched the Bette Davis film "Now Voyager" and I have a song stuck in my head that I am looking for. It's not the Max Steiner love theme that you find on soundtrack compilations, so I am thinking it must be a classical song written by one of the greats. The music first appears when Bette's character goes on a date to the symphony and you see the conductor leading the orchestra playing said piece. What is it? And that's not the only time in the movie when you hear that song. 

That bit of music has been stuck in my head since the last time I heard it. At least this time I know the movie, but I need some help identifying the music. I absolutely love it and I hope someone out there can help. Thank you.


----------



## opus67

IMDB says that it's the 1st movement from Tchaikovsky's 6th.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0035140/soundtrack


----------



## darrylgoblue

*That was it!*

Thank you for your help. I borrowed it from the library and I'm listening to it now as I type my reply. That was almost too easy. I look forward to checking out other threads to see what I have been missing in the world of classical music.


----------



## opus67

My pleasure. Welcome to the world of classical muisc.


----------



## anephric

Theres an old episode of Previn And The Pittsburgh where Andre conducts Now Voyager. I don't think that part of the episode is on the internet anywhere - but someone posted other parts from it, including Previn interviewing John Williams and Dr Miklos Rozsa.

(Sorry about the thread necromancy)


----------



## Sundance

*Background music from 'Now Voyager"*

I'm reviving this thread in the hopes that someone may help to identify the music that
is playing in the background during this scene. Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

Sundance said:


> I'm reviving this thread in the hopes that someone may help to identify the music that
> is playing in the background during this scene. Thanks.


It's highly likely that it's a uncredited piece as can be found in post no 2 .


----------



## Sundance

Thanks for replying!


----------

